# Granny's Cucumber Salad



## luckytrim (Jan 20, 2012)

Granny's Cucumber Salad

2 medium Cucumbers, thinly sliced
1 small white onion, thinly sliced
1 cup white vinegar (I prefer Cider Vinegar)
1/2 cup water
3/4 cup white sugar
1 tablespoon dried dill, or to taste
DIRECTIONS:
Combine cucumbers and onion in a large bowl. Add the vinegar, water and sugar to a
saucepan and cook over medium-high heat. Bring to a boil, and pour over the cucumber
and onions. Stir in dill, cover, and chill at least 1 hour.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 20, 2012)

This one looks good too.  Try rice vinegar and a minced jalapeno next time in place of the cider vinegar and dill.


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 20, 2012)

Sounds like a neat variation !
I'll try it !


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 20, 2012)

That will make it into a Thai cucumber salad almost exactly like one I make (I add fish sauce too).  It's refreshing.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yum and more C&P with variations, thanks LT and Andy!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jan 20, 2012)

This is the recipe I use.  Cider vinegar seems the best,  Made some this week.  I put in @ a tsp of lightly toasted coriander seeds.   Sometimes I put in sliced kohlrabi, jicama, and if you do radishes, it turns the vinegar pink.  That's ok if you like Pink.  Sometimes I add one or two whole dried chili peppers for color and a little heat.     

The sugar doesn't seem to dissolve in vinegar unless it's heated.  Don't understand the properties about this, discovered it's a necessary step.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 20, 2012)

If you don't have a mandolin and want THIN slices, but you do have a "Norwegian" cheese slicer, you can peel the cukes using that and make very thin slices using the cheese slicer.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 20, 2012)

I use this recipe too.  I love cucumber salad, and make it all summer as my cukes come on.  Yum!


----------

